#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-12
<Enaut>  is it possible that ubuntu has some kind of problems with fat32 harddisks?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-15
<orpheus> does anybody know what might be running only on first boot that might overwrite the xorg.conf?
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-16
<sloncho> hi. LVM2 install question. #ubuntu of no help :(, sorry if offtopic. I'm trying to replace existing SUSE install, which has some LVM2 groups and volumes. I started the alternative install of DD, and reached the partitioner. There I read the existing LVM groups and they are shown. The problem is, that I have a volume group, which I want to set to be mounted as /data, but without reformat. How...
<sloncho> ...should I proceed.
<sloncho> also, i have some other LGs, which are prepared to holed /home, /var, /usr, etc. How do I set their mounting point as well
<a_l_e_> hello, can anybody give some help with booting ubuntu from an external usb disk on a mac?
<makx> a_l_e you probably get better responses on ml atm everybody is in paris meeting or on the way there
#ubuntu-boot 2009-06-10
<muse> You should modify the /etc/init.d/ondemand script to be more general. It should work in conjunction with the CPU frequency monitor applet to set the default, user prefered setting..
#ubuntu-boot 2011-06-15
<sudeep_> hi all, please help me, I am using 11.04, yesterday i forcefully shutdown ubuntu, when i rebooterd, then grub shows the option for windows and ubuntu , when i select ubuntu a cursor blinks for 10 seconds and then a black screen turns up
#ubuntu-boot 2013-06-10
<garrettkajmowicz> Ping?
#ubuntu-boot 2013-06-11
<garrettkajmowicz> Hello?
<garrettkajmowicz> ashams: Are you here?
#ubuntu-boot 2013-06-12
<garrettkajmowicz> ashams: Greetings! Are you here?
<ashams> hey garrettkajmowicz o/
<garrettkajmowicz> Hiya!
<garrettkajmowicz> Would you happen to have a few minutes to give me a few pointers on a boot issue? I've worked with the #ubuntu folks over the past few days and the people who've tried to help are stumped.
<ashams> great, go ahead
<garrettkajmowicz> I just upgraded my server from 10.04LTS to 12.04 LTS. On boot, I am now dumped to the busybox shell (more on this in a moment). However, if I boot a kernel from the previous release, everything boots fine.
<garrettkajmowicz> The only thing odd about my configuration is that my bood device is a multi-disk device using RAID1.
<garrettkajmowicz> When I get to the busybox shell, typing "mount /dev/md0 /root" works just fine.
<garrettkajmowicz> I've tried passing in rootdelay=30 and I'm dumped to the shell within 5 seconds of boot.
<garrettkajmowicz> I'e tried setting the option to allow a degraded array to be assembled to no avail. (The array isn't degraded, but there is an Ubuntu page that talks about that as a solution to a vaguely similar issue)
<garrettkajmowicz> I've tried copying/expanding the initramfs image for the working kernel, overwriting the modules with the one from the new kernel and booting with that. This gets further along and then fails in a non-descriptive fashion I didn't bother trying to debug.
<garrettkajmowicz> Any thoughts on what to try?
<ashams> wow
<ashams> I haven't experienced such a problem before
<garrettkajmowicz> (And yes, the power supply is plugged in  :-)  )
<ashams> haha ;)
<ashams> man, you need to get that question to askubuntu.com
<ashams> looks like you have tried all possible workarounds
<garrettkajmowicz> Is there any good way to find out *which* test in the script caused me to be dumped to the shell?
<garrettkajmowicz> I've looked at the init script and it looks like there's a whole bunch of stuff which will cause the boot script to bail. I've tried passing in debug on the kernel command line, but the log of what happened gets wiped out by the list of modules being loaded, details of the graphics driver resizing, etc.
<garrettkajmowicz> Posted: http://askubuntu.com/questions/307509/upgrade-to-12-04lts-dumps-to-busybox-on-boot
<garrettkajmowicz> Copy and paste from here.  :-)
